# My new ToezUp sig



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I rushed putting "Ebc_Kyle" on there, do you guys think I should go back and redo it to match the ToezUp color?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks a bit fuzzy and maybe make the text bigger. Nice sig though.


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

You guys make those things?
Theyre awesome.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

The logo was already made, for mine I just tossed pics into the foot. Kyle did more to his though.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I see you had some problem with the cutting as there are still some lingering pixels around, and it's a tad bit fuzzy.

Also, you should try and match the reds and have atleast the same tone.


----------

